# Best Spark Plugs to use with this engine?



## vdubvr6x (Jan 13, 2005)

im due for a tune-up and i want to know what to get for my mechanic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: Best Spark Plugs to use with this engine? (vdubvr6x)*

I was told NGK PFR6Q. That is what I ordered, but I haven't installed them yet. Go one plug colder if you have K04s (PFR7Q in the case of NGK)


----------

